

Show HN: My weekend project "Cake Day Reminder" - NameNickHN
http://www.cakedayreminder.com/

======
raldi
If you don't visit the site on your cakeday, reddit will hold your cake until
whenever you return. So the reminder should be worded like, "Your cake will be
there when you next visit the site" rather than, "You'd better get over to the
site or you'll miss your cake!"

~~~
NameNickHN
It's not about the cake and all about the karma.

~~~
raldi
I don't follow -- the site holds the cake, and the cake is the key to the
karma.

------
bluetidepro
Not sure if the HN community will appreciate this as much, but this is
awesome! I just signed up. Not sure if you already did, but be sure to post
this to Reddit (obviously). I'm sure it would get much more traction there.
Nice work! :)

~~~
NameNickHN
So far it got more traction here than on Reddit. I probably chose the wrong
subreddit (r/somethingimade).

~~~
bluetidepro
Maybe try commenting the link with something clever on posts from here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/cakeday/search?q=cakeday&sort=to...](http://www.reddit.com/r/cakeday/search?q=cakeday&sort=top&t=day)
\- That may help spread the word?

~~~
NameNickHN
I've done that already with missed+cake+day and forgot+cake+day yesterday and
it yielded a couple of sign-ups.

------
bbrizzi
I was wondering why it wasn't working for me, then I realized it queried the
Reddit API from the client side... which I blocked on my work computer.

~~~
NameNickHN
It'll work if you either deactivate JavaScript or if you add pass your reddit
username in the URL like this: <http://www.cakedayreminder.com/user/NameNick>

